# Looking to get a new rod wrapped



## abm1321 (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking to get a custom cobia rod built. Does anybody have any suggestion on who to go to. Its my first custom rod so im just curious. Thanks


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Tight Lines. Pace and Cervantes in Pensacola. John (the owner) does 'em himself and they will be perfect. He has reasonable prices and gets the job done in a hurry; especially if you will get it going now.

850-433-2962
[email protected]

711 North Pace Blvd. Pensacola 32503


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Scroll through this section..plenty of people on here that can do a good job..just depends on what you want done..crazy wraps..or a simple design with good guides and a blank


----------



## FishinFool21 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tiderider is the best around in my opinion. He does amazing work at a reasonable price and he's a super nice guy that's easy to deal with.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

agreed obie does excellent work with perfect layouts and good turn around times from what i hear...however i have personally never seen an intricate multi colored closed wrap that he has had for sale ...not saying he hasnt performed one ..i just havent seen any..so it all depends on what your looking for


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Obie Hill ....Fastcast Custom Rods.... the name of his business.....aka ...Tideride here on the PFF.
Builds some of the best looking fishing rods around. There are other rod builders, but he does some excellent work.......!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

flounder1156 said:


> Obie Hill ....Fastcast Custom Rods.... the name of his business.....aka ...Tideride here on the PFF.
> Builds some of the best looking fishing rods around. There are other rod builders, but he does some excellent work.......!


We have a winner ! He backs what he does. !:thumbup:


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

KingCrab said:


> We have a winner ! He backs what he does. !:thumbup:


still have not heard from the thread starter on what type of work he wants..just some vague question


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

.........


----------



## abm1321 (Feb 11, 2014)

Im pretty much just wanting a simple rod. Just something for the cobia/king and mainly for the boat but sometimes the pier. Thanks everyone for the input. Ill be contacting yalls recommendations. thanks


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

tiderider said:


> folks would rather spend their cash on better components than fluff.


depends on your clientele.
if your clientele is the jetty/surf/pier fisherman then you'll be building $200 custom rods 90% of them wouldnt spend $$ as much as possible. No offense on surf/jetty/pier fishermen.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

..........


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

tiderider said:


> I've built rods for everyone from bass fisherman to billfish boats and I just don't get orders for extreme butt wraps. Most folks want diamonds, chevrons and lately dragon scale wraps. Kathy (Rod Room) builds big boat sets for folks with lots of money and again they just have simple classy wraps....with the best components they can buy. They mostly want performance and that is exactly what I aim to give them.
> 
> abm1321 you shouldn't have a problem getting into a simple king rod for $200 give or take depending on components.


 if you got rich customers and they are pinching $$$, then you're still on the wrong customers. no offense. not just tlaking bout wraps here.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

rysher said:


> if you got rich customers and they are pinching $$$, then you're still on the wrong customers. no offense. not just tlaking bout wraps here.


Interesting thread ... heck, if the rod-builder is making a profit, that's all that counts.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

steelhead said:


> Interesting thread ... heck, if the rod-builder is making a profit, that's all that counts.


true, but as a rod builder, would you rather make $2k and make 12 rods or make $2k and make 6 rods?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

If it takes you twice the time to do the fancy wrap over a simple but effective wrap then the # of rods doesnt matter because the time spent will equal out.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

startzc said:


> If it takes you twice the time to do the fancy wrap over a simple but effective wrap then the # of rods doesnt matter because the time spent will equal out.


good point. how much does most of you builders charge for a simple wrap, diamond or chevron? how long does it take you?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

........


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Profit margins depend on price of components when dealing with simple wraps.


----------



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Tight lines.John he do good job


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

again it all depends on what the customer wants...obies metallic looking style with the k guides is for sure the more modern looking way of building..or it seems to be the style everyone is wanting now including me...but i also like a nicely blended 16 color circle cross thats wrapped all the way to the first guide..lol...i have some of each..and if im going to the pier i mostly bring the less flashy ones due to not wanting to deploy my "stand your ground" right ..if someone decides they want to walk off with one of my 400 dollar rods...another thing too think about...there are some people still in this area that would rather take what you have rather than buy their own


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

cajun creationz said:


> agreed obie does excellent work with perfect layouts and good turn around times from what i hear...however i have personally never seen an intricate multi colored closed wrap that he has had for sale ...not saying he hasnt performed one ..i just havent seen any..so it all depends on what your looking for


Did these this morning just for you.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

where can i pick them up...lol...you do know i was not saying anything bad about you right ..actually i said alot of good things


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*D......wraps2014*

:thumbup:


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

tiderider said:


> Did these this morning just for you.


how long it took you?



cajun creationz said:


> you do know i was not saying anything bad about you right


:laughing::lol:


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

mine latest


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Love the design..not so much the color choice..that would be sick with a blend of the same color and a metallic contrast..nice clean work though rysher


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

cajun creationz said:


> Love the design..not so much the color choice..that would be sick with a blend of the same color and a metallic contrast..nice clean work though rysher


thank you, color choice is customers pick.
if you're holding the rod in a fishing position, the wrap will look like sunset over the ocean.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Right on..everyone has their preference. .but you can see clean work no matter the colors


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

on the works :
top: 2nd cote of epoxy on, waiting to dry for grips to be installed, gonna do 3 more cotes of epoxy to straighten the epoxy into a glass like finish.
bottom: doing cp today then straightening the edges and seams

none of these build is waiting for a customer. all rods i build are made to order. i dont stock ready built rods.


----------



## Tuan6074 (May 10, 2014)

Anyone one here have Obie Hill phone number that I can have.. I want to build around 8-10 rods for my collection and would like to talk with him. Can text me at 407-491-6803 I currently live in Fort Walton Beach. Thanks everyone


----------

